# Do Burton Malavita and Burton Cartel Re:flex bindings have the exact same base plate/



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

craftadvisory said:


> Do Burton Malavita and Burton Cartel Re:flex bindings have the exact same base plate/disc/base pad area? They look pretty similar and the high backs are interchangeable. Is the only difference between the two bindings the high back or is the cartel base plate stiffer?


Get some eye glasses.


----------



## craftadvisory (Oct 11, 2015)

bksdds said:


> Get some eye glasses.


I don't own either bindings and I can't see if the base plate composite materials are the same from photos.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

The only difference in the baseplate is that the cartel has 15% more "Short-Glass/Nylon Composite Lower". I would assume that this means it is a tad stiffer and more responsive, but I am not certain.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Burton lists up baseplate composition on the product pages. 

Malavita shares the same baseplate with Genesis. Cartels are supposedly slightly stiffer, but to this layman its hard to tell the difference.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

They might be a cunt hair different?
On paper anyway.

But when you're riding them, I don't think you can feel much difference?

I had freestyles, genesis, & cartels last year, other than the highback & straps there ain't much difference.

Sold em all towards the end of the season.

Rocked 3 different pairs of Frankenstein'd CFX's
On all my decks.

Just different straps & highbacks for each board.
Burton baseplates haven't changed in like 20 years.
A few minor changes you can see, but none of those visual changes affected the ride much. Imo


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Most of the difference from the Cartel to the Vita aside from the plastic composition and slight stiffness, is cushier straps and the heel hammock (you get about $20 of plush give or take on the 'Vitas)

AFAIK most if not all Burton parts are interchangeable


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> AFAIK most if not all Burton parts are interchangeable


Except for highbacks between Re:flex and est (and footbeds obviously).


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

The highback on the Malavitas is stiffer than the Cartels, and the baseplate is stiffer on the Cartels. 
This difference make the Malavitas more responsive with a freestyle type board and the Cartels can work a wider variety of boards, meaning that the frame is torsionally stiffer, so if you were to pair Cartels with a stiffer boot....say Ions, it will be more responsive with a board that you would originally think too stiff for Cartels bindings. This fact makes the Cartels a more versatile binding.
There are more differences between the two, like assym ankle straps on the Malavitas etc which also change the ride characteristics...etc but that is the jyst of it.


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Rocked 3 different pairs of Frankenstein'd CFX's
> On all my decks.
> 
> TT


Just out of curiosity, would you say that there was more chatter with the CFX bases? I'm wondering how much of a difference the foot beds and the B3 gel really make.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

timmytard said:


> They might be a cunt hair different?
> 
> TT


Is this metric or US system?
Haha


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Motogp990 said:


> Is this metric or US system?
> Haha


:nerdh yeah, I never thought of that?

It might feel a little funny to You Muricans:surprise:


TT

Haha awesome


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

>


snowklinger said:


> Most of the difference from the Cartel to the Vita aside from the plastic composition and slight stiffness, is cushier straps and the heel hammock (you get about $20 of plush give or take on the 'Vitas)
> 
> AFAIK most if not all Burton parts are interchangeable



Pretty much everything is, from 1998.

You can find a pair with missing discs or something stupid like that for dirt cheap.

Then turn your old Burton's into new Burton's.

Much cheaper than a $300 New pair.


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

my last new pair of 'Vitas was 125


----------

